# Maze of Terror



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greetings!

It's that time again...
Spirits have grown restless & will soon be wandering through THE MAZE OF TERROR
Are you brave enough to solve the Dungeon of Darkness?
Adventures of all sizes & ages are welcome to try... hahahaha!
Not quite brave enough? Bring anyone (everyone) who is...
the more the scarier!

The Adventure starts:
Saturday October 25th at 7pm-?
In Southern MN.
Please contact me for directions.

The Maze has a special feature added, look for it later in the evening.

A free will donation to offset the costs of: monster wrangling, adding minions to keep them fed / protect them, & general up keep, to make it safe for everyone. 

*All donations raised* go into a fund for next year's maze. They only help to make it bigger & scarier! We can't do it without your continued help.


----------

